# settled by the square metter



## gubi

Witam,
Pracuję w budowlance/ konserwacji malarstwa ściennego. Zostałam poproszona o przetłumaczenie kilku zdań z polskiego na angielski, m.in.takie:

Regarding to impossibility to determine scope of preservation work of historic stratification I propose financial settlement by the square meter.

Co oznacza, że z uwagi na nieprzebadaną powierzchnie trudno określić zakres prac, dlatego najpewniejszym rozliczeniem dla konserwatora byłoby rozliczenie na metry kwadratowe. Inaczej- po ustaleniu zakresu prac, który jest niewiadomy przed rozpoczęciem prac ustala się stawkę za konserwację metra kwadratowego ściany. Nigdy nie spotkałam się z takim sposobem rozliczenia w budowlance/konserwacj poza Polską  i nie jestem pewna użytego tu określenia " financial settlement by the square meter". Czy jest poprawne? Byłoby zrozumiałe dla osoby anglojęzycznej?


----------



## Thomas1

'na' w tym wypadku tłumaczy się jako 'per' ewentualnie 'a' --> 'settlement per square meter'
Twoja wersja po angielsku różni się od polskiej 'z uwagi na nieprzebadaną powierzchnie trudno określić zakres prac,  dlatego najpewniejszym rozliczeniem dla konserwatora byłoby rozliczenie  na metry kwadratowe', którą na angielski przetłumaczyłbym tak:
Since the surface can't be examined, it's very difficult to determine the scope of works; therefore, settlement per square meter would be the most reliable for the conservator.

PS: witaj na forum.


----------



## gubi

Zdanie- z polskiego na angielski, które miałam przetłumaczyć nie jest jakoś b istotne, poza fragmentem: "proponuję rozliczenie na metry".
 Akapit następujący po angielskim zdaniu, w moim poprzednim poście, jest "łopatologicznym" wyłuszczeniem problemu i nie chodzi o przetłumaczenie go.
Chciałabym wiedzieć czy ktoś z Was w praktyce spotkał się w budowlance z określeniem "rozliczenie/ praca na metry". W Polsce, w konserwacji jest to b częsty sposób rozliczania pracy, a nigdy się nie spotkałam z tym w Stanach np. Znajomy Amerykanin zamiast pomóc w tłumaczeniu odpisał mi, że jeśli tam są nawarstwienia, to żebym w to lepiej nie wchodziła 
Nie wchodzę, miałam tylko przetłumaczyć zdanie. I pojęcia nie mam czy dobrze to zrobiłam...


----------



## Ben Jamin

gubi said:


> Regarding to Because of impossibility to of determineing the scope of preservation work of historic stratification I propose financial settlement the work paid by the square meter.


W Angielskim funkcjonuje konstrukcja "paid by the hours", więc 'paid by square meter' powinno być również dobre.
Rozliczanie według obmiaru po wykonaniu pracy jest normalne w większości cywilizowanych krajów jeżeli nie można dokonać pomiarów przed (pracowałem sam w budownictwie 28 lat). W Skandynawii jest też normalne wykonywanie pracy według atestowanych godzin pracy.
(*Financial settlement* brzmi jak ugoda w spornej sprawie).


----------



## gubi

Chorobcia 
Wielkie dzięki!


----------



## Thomas1

> settlement
> [...]
> the action of  paying back money that you owe
> the settlement of a debt
> a cheque *in settlement* of a bill
> Settlement is made  monthly by direct debit.
> http://www.oxfordadvancedlearnersdictionary.com/dictionary/settlement





> Canada already offered a settlement that was over $10,000 per acre while  the other First Nation settlement per acre nearest to our settlement  was only $3,900. We are already two and half times higher than the  biggest price per acre settled by Canada.
> http://www.roseauriverfirstnation.c...nt&view=category&layout=blog&id=45&Itemid=169





> Example of how                                             building cost per square meter can                                              vary
> http://moladi.com/cost per square metre.htm



'by the square meter' nie jest poprawne po angielsku.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> 'by the square meter' nie jest poprawne po angielsku.


 Taak? To porównaj wyniki z Googla:
By the square foot: Great Britain: 58 000
By the square foot:  USA: 921 000
By the square meter: Great Britain: 261 000
By the square yard:  USA: 48 800
Razem : 1 288 800


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> 'by the square meter' nie jest poprawne po angielsku.


 
Settlement może również oznaczać wypłatę, ale tu chodzi o umówienie się o cenę, wypłata przyjdzie później. Zwrot ten byłby bardziej uzasadniony gdyby praca była już wykonana.
Sprawdź tu: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/settlement?show=0&t=1299491249


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Taak? To porównaj wyniki z Googla:
> By the square foot: Great Britain: 58 000
> By the square foot:  USA: 921 000
> By the square meter: Great Britain: 261 000
> By the square yard:  USA: 48 800
> Razem : 1 288 800


Masz rację, przepraszam jeśli wprowadziłem kogoś w błąd.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Masz rację, przepraszam jeśli wprowadziłem kogoś w błąd.


Przypomnij sobie jak śpiewała Liza Minelli w "Kabarecie", o Elsie z Chelsea:
_she wasn't what you call a blushing flower_
_as a matter of fact she *rented by the hour *_


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oto co copyright sądzi o zdaniu z 'financial settlement':

>>... *financial settlement* sounds like you're discussing payment terms, when really you'r talking about the quote. If I were writing it, I would say, _"... we propose quoting by the square meter."_
So you would quote by the square meter, and once the job is complete you would count the square meters and bill the job. Financial settlement would normally be the terms of the invoicing, whatever you and the contractor decides on. <<


----------



## mokinga

I agree 100% with Ben Jamin on the use of the word 'settlement'. It is not the right word in this context.  The use of 'per/by square metre' and its variants are suitable here. This is my suggestion of the translation:

"Since the surface area/scope of the work to be undertaken is not known (has not been defined/has not been determined), I would like to propose a charge on per-square-metre basis or quoting by the square metre."


----------



## gubi

Najmocniej dziękuję za pomoc.
Zdaje się, że będę się tu częściej pojawiać z pytaniami.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich


----------

